# Intel HD 630 (Kaby Lake) graphics drivers for Windows 8.1 64



## birdie (May 23, 2017)

Has anyone found anything more recent than almost a year old 21.20.16.4508 beta drivers published by Asus?

I really don't want to upgrade to spyware ridden Windows 10. I will even say I definitely won't.


----------



## Bill_Bright (May 24, 2017)

Sadly, you didn't tell us anything about your computer/motherboard so we cannot verify if you have the latest drivers. But if you visit Intel, it would appear there are drivers from 3 May 2017, which is pretty recent.

BUT if this device is in a notebook, then because notebooks tend to be very proprietary, I would recommend you stick with what ASUS has to offer.

As for your W10 concerns, they really are unfounded. See ZDNet Ed Bott: No, Microsoft is not spying on you with Windows 10 then consider the fact Microsoft does not know and does not care to know your real name, your physical location/billing address, email contacts, or your billing information. In fact, W10 is much more capable at protecting that information from bad guys than W8 is.

Google and Facebook are MUCH greater threats to your privacy than Microsoft.

And your ISP is worse yet. They not only know your real name, address, billing information, SSN/IN data, but they know EVERYTHING you do on the Internet and they can and do (especially now, thanks to Congress ) readily sell that information to others for marketing purposes and who-knows-what.

And your cell phone carriers knows everything your ISP knows, plus everyone you have talked to and texted, plus they know your exact physical location to within a couple yards/meters, including the aisle of the store you are currently standing in, where you have been, the direction you are heading, and how fast you are traveling.

Microsoft spying on you should be the least of your worries. And remember, there is a HUGE difference between privacy and security. Microsoft is not trying to learn your passwords, your contacts, your bank accounts, or your identity, nor is it trying to infect your computer. In fact, Window 10 is the best Windows yet to protect that information from getting in the hands of bad guys. Not to mention, the latest Creators update for W10 makes it even easier to opt out of even more "telemetry" data gathering. And there are guides all over to further lock it down, if that is really a concerned. But again, there is a huge difference between privacy and security.

Plus, it's just a better OS in terms of performance and support for current and future hardware.


----------



## IvanP91v (May 24, 2017)

If you're on a laptop, the driver install directly from Intel might fail, but manually installing them works wonders.

http://www.intel.com/content/www/us...n-intel-processors/intel-hd-graphics-630.html

LATEST DRIVER (03-May-2017)
https://downloadcenter.intel.com/download/26772/Graphics-Intel-Graphics-Driver-for-Windows-15-45-

Because of the way numbering works with Intel drivers, the 15.45 is newer than 21.20
Blame Intel.
Once installed it will display another number, the 15.45 is newer than your driver though.


----------



## Bill_Bright (May 24, 2017)

IvanP91v said:


> Because of the way numbering works with Intel drivers, the 15.45 is newer than 21.20
> Blame Intel.


It's not Intel's fault. Blame ASUS. They (and other computer makers) are the ones who took the driver from Intel, modified it and made it proprietary  (which is why, as you correctly noted, the install might fail) then changed the number.

So it is not Intel's fault ASUS slaps their own numbers on products they obtain from Intel and other OEM suppliers.


----------



## StefanM (May 24, 2017)

Neither Intel nor Microsoft support Kabylake under Windows 7 or 8.1

Check out Microsoft's statement:
The processor is not supported together with the Windows version that you are currently using" error when you scan or download Windows updates

Then check the release notes from the driver linked above:
_*OS support*
On 7th Generation Intel® Core™ Processors, Intel® Xeon® Mobile Processors and related Intel® Pentium® Processors/Intel® Celeron® Processors:_

_Microsoft Windows® 10* 64-bit only_

Regarding the versions*: *last four digits indicate the actual driver number as described at Understanding the Intel® Graphics Driver Version Number


----------



## eidairaman1 (May 24, 2017)

Where's your system specs?

If we knew your exact motherboard snd processor we maybe able to help you...


----------



## birdie (May 24, 2017)

I have an Intel Core i7 7400 CPU, so I'm looking for graphics drivers for this exact CPU/iGPU.

HD 630 drivers are universal between desktop CPUs and laptop CPUs so I'm not sure why the exact CPU model was interesting for anyone.

Lastly, the currently published drivers for this iGPU only support Windows 10 64 if you look closely at the download page:








Bill_Bright said:


> Plus, it's just a better OS in terms of performance and support for current and future hardware.



This is very much debatable if you're not a brainwashed Microsoft fan. Multiple reviews on the Internet have found zero differences between Windows 10/8.1/7.0 in regard to performance, aside from the performance of archivators in SMP mode (read WinRAR/7z) which is such a corner case I simply don't care.



Bill_Bright said:


> Google and Facebook are MUCH greater threats to your privacy than Microsoft.



Who says I'm using Google or Facebook? Also I don't entrust those companies with my private files. I don't care about my contacts - my friends already have WhatsApp and Viber installed - you cannot avoid that.

About my ISP - it knows pretty much nothing, except the IP address of my VPN tunnel.

Also, I'm a little sorry for you, 'cause you're ready to find dozens of excuses to justify Microsoft's mean behaviour and tactics.


----------



## Static~Charge (May 24, 2017)

With an INF hack, you might be able to get the latest driver to install in Windows 8.1. See this Intel forum thread for the details:

*No Intel HD Graphics 620 Driver for Windows 8.1?*
https://communities.intel.com/thread/108407


----------



## eidairaman1 (May 24, 2017)

Are you sure its an i7 and not an i5?

https://downloadcenter.intel.com/do...phics-Driver-for-Windows-15-45-?product=97147

https://downloadcenter.intel.com/do...phics-Driver-for-Windows-15-45-?product=97146


https://downloadcenter.intel.com/do...tel-Graphics-Driver-Beta-15-45-?product=97146

There's all the drivers from the horses mouth.


----------



## Bill_Bright (May 24, 2017)

eidairaman1 said:


> Where's your system specs?
> 
> If we knew your exact motherboard snd processor we maybe able to help you...





birdie said:


> I have an Intel Core i7 7400 CPU, so I'm looking for graphics drivers for this exact CPU/iGPU.


Again, where's your system specs? All we know is W8.1 and your CPU and maybe ASUS.


birdie said:


> This is very much debatable if you're not a brainwashed Microsoft fan.


Come on! It is silly at best to assume because someone suggests W10 that they are brainwashed or a Microsoft fan.

It is also silly to allow biases against the company to affect affect perceptions of their products. Just because  the company has made some lousy marketing and executive policy decisions (and I sure would not say that if I was brainwashed), that in no way means the developers - the folks in the trenches doing the real work - don't know what they are doing. The fact is, they do, and they do it very well.

For the record, I am not a Microsoft fan. I am an electronics technician so I am a hardware fan, if anything. And I have a long career supporting secure IS/IT systems so I am a security fan as well. So I want an OS that ekes the most performance from today's hardware, securely. That's best done with W10. And note I said current and future hardware.

That's not knocking W7 but W7 is already 8 years old. And W8.1, while a good OS, is closer to W7 under the hood in many areas than it is to W10. And there are plenty of reviews showing, among many other virtues, that W10 offers at least equal, if not better performance too. Don't forget as well that most reviews were done 2 years ago when W10 was about to, or just coming out. There have been 3 major upgrades and many minor upgrades to W10 since then.


birdie said:


> About my ISP - it knows pretty much nothing, except the IP address of my VPN tunnel.


On the contrary, they know a lot more than that. Though your data is likely encrypted, they certainly know where it is going - to your VPN service. And they know what ports you are using. If you are the account holder of your ISP account, they know your real name, address and billing information - and that you are using a VPN account. That is still much more than W10/Microsoft will know, or even wants to know.

And, of course, if you don't care about any of that as you say, then there's certainly no need to worry about W10 or Microsoft. 

This is only an issue because you brought it up in your opening post, and I see no need to continue discussing it. You can do your own homework. In the meantime, if want us to help you, as requested several times now, we still need your system specs - at the very least now, your motherboard model number.


----------



## birdie (May 25, 2017)

You install drivers for a particular piece of hardware - the rest of your hardware does not freaking matter. What's wrong with you? Why do my specs matter? This is getting ridiculous.

Also, my ISP cannot read files from my disk, while Microsoft can and I store the data which I'm not willing to share with any organization in the world. This is a lot more dangerous than my ISP who knows my name (and that's pretty much it) and the IP address of the VPN tunnel that I'm using. No, I don't use a credit card to pay for my Internet - I use cash.

I've skipped the rest of your comment because it's very similar to pure lunacy. You have all the features of a raving Microsoft fan because in your world W10 is faster and better than any older Windows, just because it's new. You haven't provided any links to reviews where W10 superiority is proven. A lot of blabbering and nothing concrete.

Back to my question, *has anyone seen fresh drivers for Intel HD 630 GPU for Windows 8.1 64*?



Static~Charge said:


> With an INF hack, you might be able to get the latest driver to install in Windows 8.1. See this Intel forum thread for the details:



That means I have to disable W8.1 drivers signature verification and I'm very much unwilling to do that. Too dangerous in the world of very nasty malware - and this computer will be used by a newbie who merrily visits all kinds of "bad" websites.



eidairaman1 said:


> Are you sure its an i7 and not an i5? There's all the drivers from the horses mouth.



My bad, of course it's Intel Core i5 7400. Still the GPU is HD630 and the drivers for it are the same regardless of your specific CPU model. All the URLs you've provided are for W10.


----------



## puma99dk| (May 25, 2017)

@birdie temporary disabling "Enforcing Driver Signature" is fine u can always reboot right after installation of driver to get back and the driver will still work.

I did that with my Yamakasi Catleap Q270 2B monitor.


----------



## Bill_Bright (May 25, 2017)

birdie said:


> You install drivers for a particular piece of hardware - the rest of your hardware does not freaking matter. What's wrong with you? Why do my specs matter? This is getting ridiculous.


Gee whiz! What's wrong with you? You came here seeking help. *We are here to help you help yourself*. But we can't do that effectively if you are unwilling to help us do that. Two regulars have asked for your motherboard specs. Why? Because CPU support is determined by the chipset and associated drivers of your specific motherboard.

You already indicated this has something to do with ASUS but this point we don't even know if this is an ASUS notebook or just an ASUS motherboard. If a notebook that makes it even more important to know the model as notebooks tend to be very proprietary, making it even more imperative to use the drivers provided by ASUS and not Intel.  

Look at how much of YOUR time (not to mention ours) has been wasted simply because you refuse to cooperate and answer 1 simple question. You could have had your answer 2 days ago. That's almost as ridiculous as this,


birdie said:


> my ISP cannot read files from my disk, while Microsoft can and I store the data which I'm not willing to share with any organization in the world.


It is clear you have not done your homework, or read the Microsoft Privacy Statement and instead, you believe the tinfoil hat wearers.

If you are that paranoid about Microsoft or others learning what you have saved on your drives, your drives should be encrypted, and you should be using Linux, and you should unplug from the Internet whenever you step away from your computer. 

Good luck with your problems.


----------

